# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Mát lạnh Blue Hawaii tại Zodi café

## traxanh

Không hẳn là cocktail, Blue Hawaii có vị rất thơm, mát lạnh từ trái cây tươi, thêm chút cay cay của rượu. Quả là một lời mời hấp dẫn cho mùa hè khi bạn đến với Zodi café tại tầng 11 của tòa nhà Zodi trên đường Triệu Việt Vương (Hà Nội).



Blue Hawaie có sắc xanh rất đẹp, được lấy từ các loại nước ép trái cây tươi cùng với những loại rượu ngon, một sự pha trộn khéo léo. Kkhi uống, bạn chỉ thấy ngon chứ khó lòng phát hiện mình đang thưởng thức loại trái cây nào. Zodi còn loại café rượu rất đặc biệt, là sự kết hợp giữa 3 loại rượu cùng kem tươi mát lạnh, đây cũng là một thứ đồ uống rất lạ và đặc biệt, là sự tổng hòa của hương vị, một chút cay cay, hơi đắng quyện cùng chút béo mát lạnh của kem tươi. Khi mới uống, bạn cảm thấy "ngọt lịm", nhưng thực sự nếu ai không uống được rượu thì rất dễ bị đỏ mặt và hơi say say.



Nằm trên tầng 11 của tòa nhà Zodi trên con phố café Triệu Việt Vương, dẫu thế Zodi cũng tạo cho mình một nét đặc biệt, không hẳn vì đồ uống khá ngon mà chính là cái vị thế trên cao. Xóa bỏ những xô bồ, bụi bặm của cuộc sống, bạn sẽ được hít thở không khí trong lành và ngắm nhìn đường phố Hà Nội từ trên cao cũng rất tuyệt.

Đến Zodi bạn có thể ngồi trong phòng ấm áp, tán gẫu cùng bạn bè. Nhưng thích nhất vẫn là ngồi sân thượng, thoáng đãng tuyệt vời cho những đêm mùa hạ.



Một khoảng không gian rất teen, với kiểu ngồi bệt, ngồi tại đây bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt qua ô cửa sổ để nhìn ngắm phố phường Hà Nội ở trên cao.



Một góc lịch sự, trang nhã cho những bạn thích sự riêng tư.



Trên sân thượng còn có một góc được trang trí rất trẻ trung. Ngồi đây vào những buổi tối cũng rất lãng mạn.



Teen Hà thành rất thích góc ngồi này.


_Địa chỉ: Zodi Cafe, tầng 11, tòa nhà Zodi, 156 Triệu Việt Vương_

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Zodi Cafe*



(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

